# Electric Pressure Washer by Craftsman 1,700 PSI, Clean Vehicles, Decks, Patios



## Agaisaink (Jan 10, 2015)

Power works 51102 1700 PSI Electric Pressure Washer 1.4GPM with Quiet Induction Motor is the best electric pressure washer brand known to me so far.. It has two built-in soap tanks provide convenient storage for the ability to use soap in cleaning applications as needed. It has a good length hose and power cord.It's light easy to use and does the job


----------

